
See an Octopus Change Color as It Sleeps, Perchance Dreams - NicoJuicy
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/do-octopuses-dream
======
Ancalagon
Possibly the closest thing to an intelligent alien we will ever meet, and it
gets tired, closes its eyes, goes to sleep, and possibly dreams. Cute and
comforting all-in-one. :)

